# HIGH CAL food?



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

22% GDA = Kebab flavour pot noodle

What other high cal snacks/food could I get.

Stepping the food up a bit.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

1 block of lard = 450g of saturated fat = 4050 kcals and about 2000% GDA of saturated fat.

That'll beef you up in no time:laugh:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Peanut putter is cal dense as fook


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

dixie normus said:


> 1 block of lard = 450g of saturated fat = 4050 kcals and about 2000% GDA of saturated fat.
> 
> That'll beef you up in no time:laugh:


I'll pass lol.


----------



## mmts5 (Oct 27, 2009)

Avacado is good for cals...

Pot Noodle. Seriously?


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

Phez said:


> Peanut putter is cal dense as fook


Agreed.

As are burgers.

And white rice is good as you get hungry soon after (well i do anyway).

Whole eggs are another winner. 8 daily equals 5-600 cals depending on the size, and 50-60g protein, plus lots of other goodies. You can boil 12 eggs in the morning, peel em and leave in the fridge for convenient 'snacks'


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Salad is cal dense...............

When you've got half a bottle of olive oil poured over it


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Dextrose, 300cals per serving of pure energetic corn sugar!


----------



## access (Apr 3, 2009)

Full fat milk is an easy one for adding cals.

I usually make up the shake below if i'm in a rush for breakfast..

400ml semi skimmed milk

50g oats

1 banana

1 tablespoon whole earth PB

100g natural yogurt

40g whey

Works out at

774 Calories

60g Protein

88g Carbs

21g Fat


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

Phez said:


> Salad is cal dense...............
> 
> When you've got half a bottle of olive oil poured over it


Olive oil's great.

Would have repped you but dont want you to take it as a homosexual advance so il give it a miss :lol:

Ice cream's great also, easily added to shakes and they taste ace


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

access said:


> Full fat milk is an easy one for adding cals.
> 
> I usually make up the shake below if i'm in a rush for breakfast..
> 
> ...


i need to make some of that for sure


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

If your going to take it seriously you need to stop drinking water, thats wasted space that could be milk or lemonade or mcdonalds milk shakes. Dorritos contain MSG which makes you want to eat more, so does chineese food as long as you don't go for anyone that are too healthy.

Chocolate rates pretty highly on the cal front too, 100g after each meal should see you good. For the advanced bulker a homemade brownie made with chocolate, sugar and butter can help pile on the pounds.

Pasta or pizza are other good options but add olive oil and cream too them to up the cals.

Advice taken from,

Dr.Nick


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

tuna_man said:


> Olive oil's great.
> 
> Would have repped you but dont want you to take it as a homosexual advance so il give it a miss :lol:
> 
> Ice cream's great also, easily added to shakes and they taste ace


Giving head for reps doesn't make me a homosexual.........when your paying a prostitute for sex it doesn't mean she likes it.......the only difference is that I do like it :whistling:

Now rep me before I bum you!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

tuna_man said:


> Ice cream's great also, easily added to shakes and they taste ace


x2 had a litre of icream with my breakfast the past couple of days.


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

the tripple choclate muffins from tesco, 4 muffins, over 1000 cals, yum yum bloody yum lol


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

TinyGuy said:


> the tripple choclate muffins from tesco, 4 muffins, over 1000 cals, yum yum bloody yum lol


or eat them with the ice cream suggested above.


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

Cra16 said:


> or eat them with the ice cream suggested above.


and then put it all in a pot noodle


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

2 large tins of cream rice,with some whey 1000+


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

JUICERWALES said:


> and then put it all in a pot noodle


thats the spirt of bulking fella


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

Tinned coconut milk.

78p a tin, loads of cals, loads of EFA's


----------



## fitnessfreak (Jun 15, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> Tinned coconut milk.
> 
> 78p a tin, loads of cals, loads of EFA's


Amazing for making a thai style curry with a thai curry paste added!


----------

